# L'atelier Holy



## Cobrali

L’atelier Holy

Specifications from the maker:

- body material: Pom-c
- Top Cap: Aluminum (Black) Chrome Plated Aluminium
- tube material: Chrome Plated Brass / carbon...
- Switch: Ultem / POM-c
- 510: Modmaker 510 (on spring)
- Bottle: Silicone Food grade (Sunbox bottle)
- Contacts: Laser Cut Copper
- dimensions: 45 x25x72mm





End of review!


Lol..jokes!

Here’s my more in depth review and my first review like this ever! The last time I did a review like this was on a book in Matric which I fell asleep reading so don’t expect too much!

Out-depth review:

Price: 170CHF (Swiss francs) ~*R2100*

Fedex: 60CHF (on special request) otherwise it ships through Swiss post!

How to get this mod: Quickstrikes happen every 2-3 weeks and in limited quantities on the L’atelier box Facebook group. This is not made by the owner of Molly but by his engineer/friend/elf/slave so it won’t be on sale in High-Creek, well at least not for now that we do know of.

The look and feel of this box is rounded and has an exposed tube much like the stabwood mods, which makes it feel great in the hand but for people with big hands I suppose they won’t enjoy it as it would be too small. The mod is made on point for one 18650 battery which goes in the tube and because it is a mech there is no wrong way for the battery, also there is no battery rattle at all on this mod. The contacts are copper but it does give a hard punch and I have just seen someone change theirs to silver contacts so it is upgradable to a knockout punch. It comes with an ingenious design of a 510 square cap where the positive nut goes on; and this cap acts to both hold the bottle (it means you have to unscrew the bottle from the cap as it is a bit difficult to pull the bottle and bottle cap out of the square cap and then try to put it back in again) and to act as a lock as well. Please see pic below that illustrates this.



The white Holy comes with a black button, and the black one with an ultem one but the button is very soft on the touch so don’t press too hard or you may break it! The different colour combinations known so far to the group are as below:





I have been using the Holy the whole afternoon until this evening and I have to say it is amazing! If you have used a Molly V2, the performance is exactly the same unless you have upgraded yours to silver contacts and silver plated 510, then that is another story!

Pics of the Holy's parts:





Pros:


Small


Nice feel to the hand


Aesthetically pleasing


Ambidextrous squonking


Firing button not too tight so it won’t get stuck.
Cons:


Hand too big, squish Holy and it become unholy


Copper contacts and not silver


Fire button feels a bit too loose.
End of review

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Muttaqeen

Nice review...was interested in this device however the interest is gone thanks to the contacts not being silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Muttaqeen said:


> Nice review...was interested in this device however the interest is gone thanks to the contacts not being silver


Lol..it's actually a good thing though as normally mods come with silver plated copper and not .999 pure silver where you would notice the big difference!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muttaqeen

Cobrali said:


> Lol..it's actually a good thing though as normally mods come with silver plated copper and not .999 pure silver where you would notice the big difference!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Personal preference would be silver contacts. Much easier to keep clean lol


----------



## Cobrali

Muttaqeen said:


> Personal preference would be silver contacts. Much easier to keep clean lol


Lol..so are silver plated which is what i am waiting for from high creek. Will see what the difference is when it arrives.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Updated with price in rands. But this mod arrived at the total cost of R3600 including fedex and customs.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Cobrali said:


> Updated with price in rands. But this mod arrived at the total cost of R3600 including fedex and customs.



That is a nice looking setup and at that price a would say a sure fire bargain. Many happy vapes with it @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

antonherbst said:


> That is a nice looking setup and at that price a would say a sure fire bargain. Many happy vapes with it @Cobrali


Thanks man! This is definitely a keeper!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono

Does anyone perhaps have a source for silver contacts for these locally that I could purchase? Apologies to revive an old thread


----------



## Mr. B

Soprono said:


> Does anyone perhaps have a source for silver contacts for these locally that I could purchase? Apologies to revive an old thread


If you can't find some locally; why don't you try going to a jeweler and asking them to make it for you? You can leave the original parts with them for a sample


----------



## Soprono

Mr. B said:


> If you can't find some locally; why don't you try going to a jeweler and asking them to make it for you? You can leave the original parts with them for a sample



Was fishing before going down that road  I also see they have some coming from the mod maker themselves so might just hold out depending on the ETA. Thanks man last resort is that jeweler option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Soprono said:


> Was fishing before going down that road  I also see they have some coming from the mod maker themselves so might just hold out depending on the ETA. Thanks man last resort is that jeweler option.


The silver contacts from L'atelier are just silver plated copper. Jeweler would be your best bet as that is what I have done. Get silver plated contacts and silvered out 510 kit from vapemonarch.co.za, they stock modmaker parts and then take the contacts as well as the original parts to a jeweler to cut. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp1905

@Cobrali when you ever get bored of this mod...lemme knowI missed out on the list Raphael opened,and these quickstrikes go faster than my phone unlocks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Jp1905 said:


> @Cobrali when you ever get bored of this mod...lemme knowI missed out on the list Raphael opened,and these quickstrikes go faster than my phone unlocks.


Lol..start saving..that may be very soon..i have my two unicorns coming in the follwoing months..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Perfect lemme know!That mod is my unicorn!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Jp1905 said:


> Perfect lemme know!That mod is my unicorn!



Will message you first. But I am just waiting on the silver plated contacts to be cut to size, test and then it'll be sold.


----------

